# Hi all



## mill2901 (Aug 17, 2008)

Good afternoon,
well after a long wait I have eventually purchased my first TT, however it was in a front end smash, so I was hoping for some advice if needed if I have any problems getting it repaired. (hope not), I cant wait to eventually get behind the wheel and try it.Let you all know how it goes.
Hope everyone is well and look forward to some good conversation.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum next stop www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

So have you purchased this car already?

Whats stopping you getting behind the wheel now?

Did you purchase it in a crash state or has it been fixed up after a front end smash?

Is it a 225? 180? MkI? MkII?

Oh and welcome to the forum.


----------

